# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Tate na porodu - parove sa iskustvom za tv trebamo

## ivarica

molim da se jave parovi koji bi bili voljni sudjelovati u tv emisiji Sanja o tatama na porodaju, a koji su imali to iskustvo i zadovoljni su odlukom

prijave molim cetvrtak, najkasnije petak.
brojeve telefona za kontakt na pp

ako se ustrucavate, kao, ne bi prvi (hm, nije da se bojim navale  :? ), idu maja i njen muz, a biti ce i ala, kao predstavnica rode.
zato, bez straha.

----------


## Lutonjica

ja bi, ali javim se kad pitam MM-a

----------


## Ines

idem i ja pitat mm-a. :D 
nek se malo pravi vazan kak je bio hrabar.

----------


## Vrijeska

moj neće   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Vrijeska

kad će biti ta emisija?

----------


## ivarica

ajde pitajte pa mi javite.
vrijeska, imas pp

----------


## SNOOPY

Fakat, kad je emisija?

----------


## ivarica

ako pitas zbog gledanja, staviti cemo obavijest kad mnam jave tocno.

cure, jeste pitale?

----------


## Lutonjica

moj kaže da je on sramežljiv  :shock: pa niš od toga   :Sad:

----------


## Ines

moj se jos premislja, isto ga je sram.  :Rolling Eyes:  
javim popodne.

----------

Oćete i drugu stranu - tatu koji je htio unutra pa mu je sestra zalupila vrata pred nosom iako su mi obećali da će ga pustit??

Ionako je razmišljao dat to u novine...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## spooky

Ja sam zainteresirana, ali moram pitati muža.

----------


## Alamama

Ja sam bila rekla da moze i MM jedino ako je nezgodno da ja predstavljam udrugu a on misljenje. Naime njemu jednom nisu dali i ostao je pred vratima a drugi put je bio tako da je probao oboje i voljan je ici.

I ja bi na PP kad se to snima jer imam neki sluzbeni put

----------


## litala

mi smo predaleko  :Sad: 

a ja se stalno nudim :D

----------


## Sanja

Ja mogu, a sad sam pitala MM-a da vidim hoće li i on.

----------


## Sanja

Veli MM da može.  Samo me zanima kad je snimanje, jer on ima nekih obaveza, kao i koliko dugo traje, mogu li uzeti bebicu sa sobom i slično. Može to sve na pp?

----------


## Davor

Dobro, a kad je snimanje :?

----------

